# flame-retardant clothing - how can you tell?



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

How do you know whether baby's clothing is flame retardant or not??? The darn labels don't give any info. I'm so scared the answer will be - 'they all are!'







:

is there a way to launder it out? Better yet, where do you find flame-retardant-free clothing??


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

I just bought 3 footie pj's at Children's Place (very cute and a good deal at 3 for $25 BTW). It says right on the tag "wear snug, not flame retardant."

So I actually have the same question--if it doesn't say anything, do you have to assume it is flame-retardant?


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

I think it usually tells you that it's flame retardant (they do like to brag about the chemicals they put in things). The washing/drying instructions will include "use detergent, not soap" and "do not use fabric softeners" because the soap and softeners remove the flame retardant.

At least that was my understanding. Am I wrong?


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *summerbabe* 
"wear snug, not flame retardant."

I just look for this on the tags. I dunno about once you already own it.


----------



## electriclady (Dec 28, 2006)

I actually emailed Carter's asking about this, because I received a ton of Carter's clothing at my baby shower and was worried about it. Unfortunately, I didn't save the email, so I can't tell you word-for-word what they said, but the short answer is that polyester clothing (like fleece) is inherently flame-retardant (chemical properties of the polyester itself). For cotton clothing, sleepwear for children under 9 months is not required to meet flame-retardant standards so it is not treated. For children 9 months and up, clothing must either be snug-fitting or flame-retardant, and they choose to make theirs snug-fitting. I called Gerber and they told me basically the same thing.

So I think as long as it's cotton and either for babies under 9 months or marked "wear snug-fitting" it hasn't been treated. Or you can buy organic cotton to be positive. FWIW, the only cotton baby clothes I've seen that are treated are the cotton Halo sleepsacks, which they do brag about being flame-retardant.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Great I just bought 2 of them, any way to get it out?


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

All the Carters pjs Ive ever bought say to wear snug because its not flame retardent... hth.


----------



## xmasbaby7 (May 6, 2005)

I have several pieces that say "not intended for sleep" but they are clearly pj's, so that is a way around it. I assume it has it unless it says it.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

It is my understanding, and someone feel free to correct, that all 12 month and up sized designated sleepwear that is not snug-fitting, nor 100% cotton IS treated with the chems.

ALL OF THEM except snug-fitted cotton ones are treated (at least in the US).

The Carter's stuff won't say on the printed tag area in the back of the garment, but will say on a little how to wash tag on the inside left of the garment. If it says do not use soap, then it's been treated.

Carter's treats all its fleece sleepwear with the chemicals, for sizes 12 months and up.

Something about snug-fitting cotton makes it so the garment won't allow oxygen to get to flames easily, plus, I believe cotton doesn't hold the chemicals as well as poly- fabrics, thus the tight-fitting cotton isn't treated (thank goodness for that).

But I doubt you'll be able to find loose-fitting cotton for children 12 months and up that is designated sleepwear, period. All the 12 month and up PJs I've found that weren't cotton ALL have been treated. And the only loose-fitting sleepwear 12 months and up is made of nasty thin poly material and is treated with chems.

And they treat the fabric/threads, not the individual garment, so it's harder to get out. Yes, polyester (incld fleece) is naturally more flame resistant (it melts), so why they feel the need to treat it with additional chems is beyond me.

Regardless, I ordered some footie cotton sleepwear in size 12 month from the Children's Place (thanks to a tip from a mama here), and Old Navy, and some organic ones from Amazon. None were treated. I highly recommend them to any who's looking.

I have three fleece 12 month footie PJs from Carters that I bought before I realized the wash tag hid the flame chems info.







:

Supposedly you can use Dawn and lots of fabric softener to help break down the chems but there's no guarantee it'll get rid of them completely, so we're donating the three Carter's outfits to the Salvation Army.

You can find "playwear" that does not have built in feet made out of fleece or other warm, noncotton material that hasn't ben treated (Carter's sells these but they're not designated sleepwear). Unfortunately we have to have built in feet as Winnie rips off socks nonstop.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

I read somewhere about using vinegar to get the chemicals out, but sadly I didn't not bookmark it, and cannot remember the details now. Sorry







. (We just buy the tight-fitting cotton stuff.)


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Gymboree, the Gap, and Child's Place all make pj's marked "not intended for sleepwear", so I know they are safe (not chemically treated). Carters stuff is treated I think, but we do own some a few pairs of theirs (working on gradually weeding them out of the rotation). We only use 100% cotton. Organic would be nice but is too pricey for us. I get most of the Gymbo ones at consignment shops or ebay for $5.


----------

